# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  المسؤلية المدنية والمسؤلية الجنائية و جزاء الإضرار بمصالح المجتمع

## هيثم الفقى

المسؤلية الجنائيةتقوم جزاء الإضراربمصالح المجتمع وفيها يتعين توقبع عقوبةالمسئول زجرا له وردعا لغيره وتتحرك فيها الدعوي الجنائية عن طريق النيابة العامة بوصفها ممثلة المجتمع فى الدعوى العمومية ولا يجوز التنازل عنها ولا التصالح فيها وحماية للحرية الفردية فلا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون . أما المسئولية المدنية فهى جزاء على الإضرار بالمصالح الخاصة التىيكفى لحمايتها التزام المسئول بتعويض الضرر بناء علىطلب صاحب الشان الذى يحق له التنازل عنه أو التصالح بشأنه وفىالمسؤلية المدنية لم يحدد المشرع أفعالا بذاتها تنعقد لمرتكبها المسؤلية المدنية ويترتب على اختلاف الاساس في نوعى المسؤلية نتيجة مفادها أن العقوبة فىالمسؤلية الجنائية تندرج تبعا للخطأ بينما يقوم التعويض عن الفعل الضار ولا علاقة لها بجسامة الخطأ. 
وبعبارة أخرى يدور التعويض حول الضرر وجودا وعدما ومقدارا .تندرج العقوية تبعا لجسامة الخطأ لا الضرر 
ونظرا لإختلاف نوعى المسؤلية في الأساس والأثر فإن الفعل غير المشروع قد يرتب المسؤلية الجنائية وحدها أو المسؤولية المدنية فحسب فكلمن النوعين مستقل عن الأخر . 
ويترتب على ذلك نتائج مهمة مردها سيادة المسؤليه الجنائية على المسؤلية المدنية لان الأولى يتعلق بها حق المجتمع حين أن الثانية يتعلق بها حق الفرد هو المضرور وتتمثل هذه النتائج فىالتقادم والإختصاص ووقف الدعوى المدنية وقوة الأمر المقضى 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
التقادم 
فإن دعوى المسؤلية المدنية عن الفعل الضار لاتتقادم إلا بتقادم الدعوى العمومية عن الجريمة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الإختصاص 
يجوز رفع دعوى المسؤلية المدنية عن الفعل الضار على ذات المحكمةالجنائية التى رفعت إليها الدعوى العمومية فتفصل فى الأولى مع الثانية 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وقف الدعوى المدنية 
إن القانون الجنائى اقوى حجم من القانون المدنى فبالتالي يكون له الحجة فى وقف الدعوى المدنية . إذا قضت المحكمة الجنائية فى الدعوى العمومية بحكم حاز قوة الشيئ المقضي به فإن المحكمة المدنية تتقيد عندالفصل فى دعوى المسؤلية المدنية بالوقائع التى أثبتها القاضى الجنائى فىحكمه لكنها لا تتقيد بالتكييف القانونى لهذه الوقائع وتفريعا على ذلك إذا انتهى الحكم الجنائى بالبراءة علىعدم ارتكاب المتهم الفعل المنسوب إليه أو إذا تأسس الحكم الجنائى بالإدانه على ثبوت ارتكاب الفعل المنسوب إليه او إذا تأسس الحكم الجنائى بالإدانة على ثبوت ارتكاب الفعل تعين على القاضى المدنى التقيد بهذه الوقائع فلا يحكم بالتعويض فىالحالة الاولى ولا يرفض الحكم فىالحالةالثانية . وبعكس ذلك يجوز للقاضى المدنى تكييف الوقائع على نقيض ما انتهى إليه الحكم الجنائى بمعنى أنه انتهت المحكمة الجنائية إلى براءة المتهم تأسيسا على أن الوقائع لا تتوافر بها عناصر الجريمة جاز للقاضى المدنى أن يعتبر الفعل غيرالمشروع يرتب مسؤلية فاعله بالتعويض . 
ونضرب مثلا على ذلك بصدور حكم المحكمة الجنائية ببراءة المتهم من تهمة البلاغ الكاذب لانتفاء القصد الجنائي الخاص لا يمنع المحكمة المدنية من تقرير المسؤلية المدنية للمتهم إذا تبين أن الإبلاغ كان ناشئا عن رعونة أو عدم تبصر . 
واخيرا إذا ارتكب الشخص جريمة وحكم عليه إلى جانب العقوبة بتعويض للمجنى عليه من الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة لكنه لم يف بالتعويض برغم قدرته علىالوفاء جاز للمحكمة ان تأمر بحبسه لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر

----------


## aboyaseer001

موضوع جميل وطراح رائع ....
هل يمكن اضافة مراجع مطبوعة للاستزاده حول هذا الموضوع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لمرورك أبوياسر
سأرسل لحضرتك فى القريب العاجل دراسة وافية عن *المسؤلية المدنية والمسؤلية الجنائية وسأضيف اليها المراجع الخاصة بهذا الموضوع كطلبك*

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورا على المجهود

----------


## بشير حسن

شكرا جزيلا عن الموضوع و ابحث عن مسؤولية مهندس البناء القانونية و شكرا.

----------

